# Gibt es das Tool Hwd auch für Gentoo?

## filox

Hallo Leute,

ich suche das Tool oder ein ähnliches für Gentoo. Es untersucht die Hardware und erstellt eine (für mich perfekt funktionierende) xorg.conf.

greetz

filox

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Wenn es sich um dieses Tool handelt, dann schon:

```
* sys-apps/hwdata-redhat

     Available versions:  ~0.187 ~0.217 {test}

     Homepage:            http://fedora.redhat.com/projects/config-tools/

     Description:         Hardware identification and configuration data

```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

X -configure baut dir doch auch eine xorg.conf?

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wenn es sich um dieses Tool handelt, dann schon:
> 
> ```
> * sys-apps/hwdata-redhat
> 
> ...

 

hmm....,

oder dieses?

```
sys-apps/hwdata-gentoo

     Available versions:  0.4 {binary-drivers opengl}

     Installed versions:  0.3(18:14:49 28.07.2008)(opengl -binary-drivers)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         Data for the hwsetup program

```

----------

## Necoro

 *3PO wrote:*   

> hmm....,
> 
> oder dieses?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nein  :Smile:  -- hwsetup ist was ganz anderes: Hardware setup program from Knoppix - used only on LiveCD

----------

## filox

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> X -configure baut dir doch auch eine xorg.conf?
> 
> Tobi

 

Das schon, nur wird bei meinem Notebook das Display nicht korrekt angsteuert und bleibt schwarz, wie bei vielen Distributionen. Ich spiele zur Zeit mit einigen Distris rum und als ich das Arch ausprobierte ist mir das Hwd angenehm aufgefallen.

Von Zeit zu Zeit mißbrauche ich gerne mal mein Notebook, um zu sehen ob sich etwas bei der X Konfiguration, bzw. bei der Hardwareerkennung bei den einzelenen Distris getan hat. Im Moment kann ich sagen, dass Arch, Suse, PCLinuxOS, Ubuntu und Sabayon, zumindest die Installation "bestanden haben". Dreamlinux, Fedora, CentOS und Mandriva hingegen nicht. Gentoo lass ich außen vor, auch wenn ich mit der 2008er Version so meine Problemchen hab.

Wenn der Kreis geschlossen ist und ich wieder beim Gentoo angekommen bin, werde ich mal das hwdata ausprobieren, vielleicht ist es ja das richtige.

Danke

filox

----------

## filox

Ich habe das hwdata nun installiert, weiß damit aber herzlich wenig anzufangen. Ich finde weder ein Shellscript, noch eine Readme. Google hat mir auch noch nicht weitergeholfen.

Wer weiß Rat?

filox

----------

## Necoro

Schau mal da: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Detecting_your_Hardware

----------

## filox

Dann ist hwdata doch nicht das von mir gesuchte Tool.

----------

